# burton custom vs custom flying v



## keljai

l'm looking at getting the custom but cant decide which to get. I will be riding some icy conditions in spring so l'm leaning towards the regular. but l figured new tech... should be able to handle it since its a hybrid.

Also how much feet of snow before a rocker board is required for pow riding? l might get some during early dec so thats why l cant decide. 

l'm also 5.7 about 150. you think a 154 will work for me?


----------



## hot garbage

why are thier so many burton fan boys these days? look at venture snowboards, top pow boards for sure but can hold their own in slush or ice. as long as ur not riding to much park venture is a good option


----------



## Snowfox

keljai said:


> l'm looking at getting the custom but cant decide which to get. I will be riding some icy conditions in spring so l'm leaning towards the regular. but l figured new tech... should be able to handle it since its a hybrid.
> 
> Also how much feet of snow before a rocker board is required for pow riding? l might get some during early dec so thats why l cant decide.
> 
> l'm also 5.7 about 150. you think a 154 will work for me?


While there certainly are other choices as the poster above me mentioned, the Burton Customs are good boards to look at as well. 

Now, to answer your questions, the custom regular is always going to be better than the hybrid at ice because of the camber design. At the same time, the hybrid won't be nearly as unstable as if it was just a pure rocker board. 

In terms of how many feet of snow is "required", there is no answer. People have been hitting huge pow lines with camber boards for years. It simply comes down to how often you think you'll be riding in powder, as a rocker or hybrid design will help with float immensely! If it's only once or twice, it might be worth just getting the regular custom as the edge control on the groomers will be preferable. If you're a powder hound, then you'll probably want to go with the rocker. 

Not sure about the size issue to be honest. And if you want some other recommendations, feel free to ask.


----------



## Leo

hot garbage said:


> *why are thier so many burton fan boys these days?* look at venture snowboards, top pow boards for sure but can hold their own in slush or ice. as long as ur not riding to much park venture is a good option


Uh... how long have you been snowboarding? There's absolutely nothing new about Burton having a ton of "fan boys".

With that said, something tells me you haven't even been on a Custom Flying-V. I'm thinking, you rode a Burton Clash from 2006.

@Keljai: If you have never been on a rocker board before, I do not recommend a Custom Flying-V at all. The rocker profile on it is going to feel super loose to you if you have only been on positive camber thus far. If you still want to stay within Burton, the Sherlock might be the better option. For some reason, the Custom's Flying-V has a more pronounced dip in the mid section. I personally really like this board, but I know it's not for everyone.

If you ride a lot of icey conditions, you might want to look at Lib Tech/GNU or Never Summer boards. Those companies have a lock-down on tech for cruddy conditions. Mervin (Lib/GNU) boards have Magnetraction which will give you the most bite on ice. Some say it has too much bite, but a simple edge tool will take care of that.

Never Summer has a more mellow tech called Vario Grip that works well. Not as grabby as Magnetraction.

Smokin snowboards also uses Magnetraction tech and I hear it is more mellow on their boards so that's worth a look as well.

I wouldn't listen to hot garbage... getting a pow board for non pow days is not a good idea. Yea, you can ride em on groomers and what-not, but why would you want to? Pow boards are usually stiff and damp. Not to mention directional. I'd just get a board with a mellow rocker or hybrid to give you all around performance. One board quiver type.

To answer your question about rocker on pow... you don't ever need it. It's just nice to have. Rockers help you float and reduce the leg burn that normally comes with pow riding on a positive camber board.


----------



## hot garbage

ive never ridden a clash in fact ive never owned a burton board. i have demoed quite a few and i hate them. i rode a custom last winter and yeah it did well on groomers it is not a board that performs in the park in any aspect. it was actually kind of shitty compared to my capita indoor and my rome agent rocker. the only burton board i would ever buy is a love just cause of keegan and mikkel. burton is too much of a super corperation and they are taking snowboarding in the wrong direction. end rant


----------



## Sflow25

I've been riding a burton custom for the past few years. I've learned to ride it in bad, icy conditions; however, its not my top choice for said conditions. That being said, I still don't think it's a bad choice, its still overall a good board with a good flex. It's really not terrible in the east coast stuff, but there better choices for your conditions.


----------



## Leo

hot garbage said:


> ive never ridden a clash in fact ive never owned a burton board. i have demoed quite a few and i hate them. i rode a custom last winter and yeah it did well on groomers it is not a board that performs in the park in any aspect. it was actually kind of shitty compared to my capita indoor and my rome agent rocker. the only burton board i would ever buy is a love just cause of keegan and mikkel. burton is too much of a super corperation and they are taking snowboarding in the wrong direction. end rant


You do know that Burton is still privately owned right?

Thing is, I don't really disagree with you. There's a couple Burton boards that I would love to have, but for the most part I have others on my want list.

What gets to me are riders that call others "fan boys" and then proceed to bash the shit out of the brand they are fanboying. You are the opposite extreme which makes you no better than the very fanboys you bash. 

You want to convince people to buy a non Burton board? Then tell them why the board in question isn't the ideal choice. That will get you much further in your anti-Burton agenda.

/endrant


----------



## Nolefan2011

The Sherlock, Custom, and Blunt are all excellent boards. We can all agree that some suck, but some are very good boards. My gripe has always been edge hold. Never Summer, Lib Tech, and Yes have all done a much better job in my experience. Although the Custom (camber) was very good


----------



## keljai

well l was really open minded BUT then l found the custom for 310. which is an amazing price so l just couln'dt NOT jump the gun. there was also the sherlock for 290 but l read its more for pow and l aint much, l just might have a possibility of hitting some 1x next yr


----------



## fattrav

hot garbage said:


> why are thier so many burton fan boys these days? look at venture snowboards, top pow boards for sure but can hold their own in slush or ice. as long as ur not riding to much park venture is a good option





hot garbage said:


> ive never ridden a clash in fact ive never owned a burton board. i have demoed quite a few and i hate them. i rode a custom last winter and yeah it did well on groomers it is not a board that performs in the park in any aspect. it was actually kind of shitty compared to my capita indoor and my rome agent rocker. the only burton board i would ever buy is a love just cause of keegan and mikkel. burton is too much of a super corperation and they are taking snowboarding in the wrong direction. end rant


So much win in these two posts. I like you dude, we'd get along fine...well, you'd amuse be alot at least, but i'd probably piss you off. A lot. 

Did you take time out from being a hard core snowboarder to make those posts?

Burton has a Learn To Ride (LTR) program, for alot of beginner riders, Burton is the only name that they have seen prior to being let out of the bunny slopes, Burton Custom is a name & model synominous with snowboarding. You cant change that with your sullen looks, mild angst and core mentality. I may be so bold as to say that Burton has done more for snowboarding than Capita will ever have the chance to do.

Its people like you that are taking snow boarding in the wrong direction, with a lack of acceptance for product based solely on its name or the size of the company who made it, only being out for what is cool at the time, and having a general lack of intelligence about what is really going on. It's akin to total retardation, and I can only really class that mentality as "hatin'. And it aint cool to hate. Don't trash on a company because they are big, trash on a company based on their products usability and durability. Or something like there lack of technology.



hot garbage said:


> burton is too much of a super corperation and they are taking snowboarding in the wrong direction. end rant


Burton a super corporation? As apposed to the Capita Super Corporation? (go ahead, google 'capita super corporation', the link to the capita snowboards website will be the first link at the top). 



ironic that your username is hot garbage...its the equivalent of your opinion as well.


----------



## fattrav

keljai said:


> l'm looking at getting the custom but cant decide which to get. I will be riding some icy conditions in spring so l'm leaning towards the regular. but l figured new tech... should be able to handle it since its a hybrid.
> 
> Also how much feet of snow before a rocker board is required for pow riding? l might get some during early dec so thats why l cant decide.
> 
> l'm also 5.7 about 150. you think a 154 will work for me?



There are some varying alternative cambers out there that may work for you. You might like to try a gullwing shaped board. It has the benefits of rocker as well as camber. Here are some boards that might suit:

Libtech Trice(C2)
Never Summer SL/Heritage
Nitro Team Gullwing

At 150lbs i would suggest soemthing around the 150-154cms.


----------



## Tech420

fattrav said:


> So much win in these two posts. I like you dude, we'd get along fine...well, you'd amuse be alot at least, but i'd probably piss you off. A lot.
> 
> Did you take time out from being a hard core snowboarder to make those posts?
> 
> Burton has a Learn To Ride (LTR) program, for alot of beginner riders, Burton is the only name that they have seen prior to being let out of the bunny slopes, Burton Custom is a name & model synominous with snowboarding. You cant change that with your sullen looks, mild angst and core mentality. I may be so bold as to say that Burton has done more for snowboarding than Capita will ever have the chance to do.
> 
> Its people like you that are taking snow boarding in the wrong direction, with a lack of acceptance for product based solely on its name or the size of the company who made it, only being out for what is cool at the time, and having a general lack of intelligence about what is really going on. It's akin to total retardation, and I can only really class that mentality as "hatin'. And it aint cool to hate. Don't trash on a company because they are big, trash on a company based on their products usability and durability. Or something like there lack of technology.
> 
> 
> 
> Burton a super corporation? As apposed to the Capita Super Corporation? (go ahead, google 'capita super corporation', the link to the capita snowboards website will be the first link at the top).
> 
> 
> 
> ironic that your username is hot garbage...its the equivalent of your opinion as well.


excellent post my friend :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowfox

fattrav said:


> So much win in these two posts. I like you dude, we'd get along fine...well, you'd amuse be alot at least, but i'd probably piss you off. A lot.
> 
> Did you take time out from being a hard core snowboarder to make those posts?
> 
> Burton has a Learn To Ride (LTR) program, for alot of beginner riders, Burton is the only name that they have seen prior to being let out of the bunny slopes, Burton Custom is a name & model synominous with snowboarding. You cant change that with your sullen looks, mild angst and core mentality. I may be so bold as to say that Burton has done more for snowboarding than Capita will ever have the chance to do.
> 
> Its people like you that are taking snow boarding in the wrong direction, with a lack of acceptance for product based solely on its name or the size of the company who made it, only being out for what is cool at the time, and having a general lack of intelligence about what is really going on. It's akin to total retardation, and I can only really class that mentality as "hatin'. And it aint cool to hate. Don't trash on a company because they are big, trash on a company based on their products usability and durability. Or something like *there *lack of technology.
> 
> 
> 
> Burton a super corporation? As apposed to the Capita Super Corporation? (go ahead, google 'capita super corporation', the link to the capita snowboards website will be the first link at the top).
> 
> 
> 
> ironic that your username is hot garbage...its the equivalent of your opinion as well.


Um um... it should be "their" lack of technology. 

Agreed for the most part though. I'm all for offering alternatives to Burton as most people have only heard of them while there's a lot of other great brands out there, but to suggest that anyone who owns a Burton board or is looking at a Burton board is a "fanboy" is childish. In some locations, it might actually come down to Burton and one or two other companies (especially if they want to buy local).


----------



## jdang307

Arbor also has griptech. Which is basically two magne points right at the bindings.


----------



## hot garbage

fattrav said:


> So much win in these two posts. I like you dude, we'd get along fine...well, you'd amuse be alot at least, but i'd probably piss you off. A lot.
> 
> Did you take time out from being a hard core snowboarder to make those posts?
> 
> Burton has a Learn To Ride (LTR) program, for alot of beginner riders, Burton is the only name that they have seen prior to being let out of the bunny slopes, Burton Custom is a name & model synominous with snowboarding. You cant change that with your sullen looks, mild angst and core mentality. I may be so bold as to say that Burton has done more for snowboarding than Capita will ever have the chance to do.
> 
> Its people like you that are taking snow boarding in the wrong direction, with a lack of acceptance for product based solely on its name or the size of the company who made it, only being out for what is cool at the time, and having a general lack of intelligence about what is really going on. It's akin to total retardation, and I can only really class that mentality as "hatin'. And it aint cool to hate. Don't trash on a company because they are big, trash on a company based on their products usability and durability. Or something like there lack of technology.
> 
> 
> 
> Burton a super corporation? As apposed to the Capita Super Corporation? (go ahead, google 'capita super corporation', the link to the capita snowboards website will be the first link at the top).
> 
> 
> 
> ironic that your username is hot garbage...its the equivalent of your opinion as well.




Im just sick and tired of people only considering burton boards. read his post. a burton custom is not the right board for him. and the burton custom is most definently not "synominous with snowboarding". I dont hate burton, i have burton infidels and they have been great for me, the point i was trying to make was that burton is the go to option for many many people and its annoying that few newcomers don't consider a brand like venture or academy. and as for the name hot garbage, if you dont understand that then you need to go snowboard more


----------



## Snowfox

hot garbage said:


> Im just sick and tired of people only considering burton boards. read his post. a burton custom is not the right board for him. and the burton custom is most definently not "synominous with snowboarding". I dont hate burton, i have burton infidels and they have been great for me, the point i was trying to make was that burton is the go to option for many many people and its annoying that few newcomers don't consider a brand like venture or academy. and as for the name hot garbage, if you dont understand that then you need to go snowboard more


Stop trying to be core first off. Never works on this forum. 

Secondly, of course newcomers go with Burton rather than Venture or Academy. Those two brands are much smaller and don't have nearly the market presence that Burton does. Hell, I get a little excited when they bring up Ride, K2, or Rome boards instead of Burton, let alone Venture or Academy (or Sentury or Blak Sheep if you want to play this game). 

Third, if people are trying to buy local, sometimes Burton is the only option that's really available to them. Nothing wrong with that. 

Finally, from my experience, you don't always necessarily get a better product by going outside of Burton. I got some Rome Bindings. Turned out they had been recalled (they tried to call, but I was on my trip at the time... ) and I pretty much wrecked them on the second day (literally peeling off when I tried to turn). Ruined the trip. Sure, Rome was cool about it in regards to a refund, but it still ruined a trip since I didn't have a backup at the time. 

All in all, the best thing to do in this situation is to mention other boards and why you feel they'd be a better fit rather than trying to be core and shit all over Burton.

Edit: To the original poster: Tell us how the board works out for you... I think we might have all missed your post among our bickering.


----------



## fattrav

hot garbage said:


> Im just sick and tired of people only considering burton boards. read his post. a burton custom is not the right board for him. and the burton custom is most definently not "synominous with snowboarding". I dont hate burton, i have burton infidels and they have been great for me, the point i was trying to make was that burton is the go to option for many many people and its annoying that few newcomers don't consider a brand like venture or academy. and as for the name hot garbage, if you dont understand that then you need to go snowboard more


Haha, you're funny man, very funny. Did you do some kind of full immersion course to be this core? I only figure that, because you must have been away from real life reality for so so long, learning your skill sets of 'core boarder', either that or its time to cut back on the morning safety meetings...

Hey, I am all for suggesting other brands, I get where you're going with this. While there are many brands out there with equally as good products as Burtons there are a few things to consider.

Burton probably spends more in advertising in a half year that Venture and Academy make gross in a full financial year combined. Thats why the Burton name is out there, thats why its the brand of choice for people starting out or people not near a whole lot of snow shops, thats why alot of people haven't heard of lobster, yes, candleman, plague, smokin, shotgun (lol! as if!) and all those other little obscure boutique brands. When Shaun White is standing on the podium at the Olympics, its not a huge Academy sticker on his board that hes got pointed at the camera, its a Burton one, advertised to millions and millions of people around the world. 

Aside from the advertisement stuff, Burton is a go too option because its everywhere. Wanna buy Cartels in Uzbekistan? Sure thing. Where's the Uzbeki Venture importer? Oh, you'll have to order that from their UK or Japan rep because there isn't one? Well, I guess thats 1 to Burton then isn't it. Want to buy a Never Summer board last year in New Zealand...gonna have to track down the Rep, but the website contract details are out of date, so you'll have to search some obscure fax number get his mother and ask her to get him to contact you, which he does a few weeks later and you manage to get a board in on his yearly shipment (this has now changed though, and you can buy them suckers on online at a local website).

When some new comer says they are going down to the shop to buy a Burton, and you say "how about a venture"...then would probably reply back "sure, i am going to venture down to the shop to buy a burton"

TRDR (too ranty didnt read version): New comers dont opt for Venture & Academy because they haven't heard of them.\


My only question is, why aren't you riding the unions?


----------



## Ballistic

another burton basher.. its all the rage folks.. its regarded as hip or cool (by some)to be anti-burton anti-corporation anti NWO blah blah blah. Its in vogue, its politically correct. 
Listen, jake burton the man, is a pioneer.. no more than that, he's the godfather of this sport we love. So while you may hate his corporation for some reason... do not hate burton the man! I understand he is a cool, philanthropic dude. 
Question: if YOU stumbled upon massive business success.. would you walk away from it in an effort to remain "pure" ? ((( long pause )))Thats what I thought, and there-in lies the naivety between idealism and hypocrisy.


----------



## Snowfox

Ballistic said:


> another burton basher.. its all the rage folks.. its regarded as hip or cool (by some)to be anti-burton anti-corporation anti NWO blah blah blah. Its in vogue, its politically correct.
> Listen, jake burton the man, is a pioneer.. no more than that, he's the godfather of this sport we love. So while you may hate his corporation for some reason... do not hate burton the man! I understand he is a cool, philanthropic dude.
> Question: if YOU stumbled upon massive business success.. would you walk away from it in an effort to remain "pure" ? ((( long pause )))Thats what I thought, and there-in lies the naivety between idealism and hypocrisy.


Eh.

Jake Burton is a man. He's made more than enough money from his venture, so I don't feel like sucking his cock anytime soon. On the other hand, I also don't plan on punching him there either.


----------



## Ballistic

Snowfox said:


> Eh.
> 
> Jake Burton is a man. He's made more than enough money from his venture, so I don't feel like sucking his cock anytime soon.


Are we still talking snowboards, or are we now talking about Obama's official policy toward the muslim brotherhood... :dunno::laugh:


----------

